# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  A adopter : Marco un gentil jeune chat noir très attachant

## salambo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Marco
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* à venir
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 75 - Paris
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0687411826
*E-mail :* laurence.br3@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 170 




 Marco est un jeune chat de 3 ans qui traîne derrière lui un passé dans la rue. De ses mois à lutter pour survivre dehors il en a gardé des petites cicatrices sur sa tête et un tempérament assez craintif. Il lui faudra quelque temps pour sadapter à son nouveau domicile et  à vous faire confiance. Au départ il restera caché sous un lit ou un meuble. Mais si vous faites preuve de patience et de douceur, au fil des jours il vous donnera sa confiance. Et là vous découvrirez le vrai Marco, celui quil est dans sa famille daccueil : un chat très attachant, ronronnant facilement, aimant les caresses et les gratouilles. Cest un gentil matou, un tantinet gourmand et qui communique beaucoup avec les humains par petits miaulements. Marco est aussi joueur : il samusera seul, avec vous ou un copain chat. Il aime sallonger à vos pieds car il apprécie la compagnie humaine sans toutefois sauter sur vos genoux pour dormir. Toutefois il sera toujours à votre proximité et ronronnera à la moindre caresse. Il est câlin sans être pot de colle et sentend avec les autres chats.  Cet adorable matou au beau pelage ébène est visible à Paris 20ème sous lassociation Adopte Un Matou. Il est proposé à ladoption : identifié, primo-vacciné, stérilisé et  déparasité (vers/puces). Frais dadoption : 170 . Placement suivi.  Nous lui recherchons un environnement calme et patient (pas denfants en bas âge) où il pourra prendre confiance et se détendre. Il doit trouver dans son nouveau domicile des cachettes qui lui permettront dêtre serein en sachant quil aura un endroit où se réfugier sil prend peur.
Pour toutes demandes dinformations et aller le voir soit adressez un SMS à Laurence la présidente dAdopte Un Matou au 06 87 41 18 26 SOIT retournez nous le formulaire de pré-adoption disponible sur notre site internet www.AdopteunMatou.com.  Si votre profil correspond aux besoins évoqués pour Marco nous vous recontacterons sous 10 jours. Par contre nous ne répondrons pas aux demandes inappropriées.

----------


## GADYNETTE

J'espère que MARCO trouvera vite SA FAMILLE

----------


## salambo

Personne pour Marco ?

----------


## salambo

Personne pour Marco ?

----------


## salambo

Marco est réservé en cours d'adoption  ::

----------

